# Apple,Yosemite and Trim



## Scott Bushey (Nov 28, 2014)

The war on computing continues:

Well I just learned, after the fact mind you, that Apple has monopolized the trim on 3rd part SSD's. Unless you buy an Apple computer stocked with an SDD, you are dead in the water-no trim support! This almost destroys the rationale in getting an SDD if you are an Apple user. I just purchased a 1TB Samsung SSD and installed it. This did not go unscathed mind you as my cloning software failed on the redo. The last time I replaced my hard drive, it went without a hitch. On this occasion, it was a 12 hr redo. 

There are some workarounds mind you to allow for trim support; however, not without a level of concern as you have to disable a kext that Apple has placed in the new Yosemite OS. The kext is a security patch. The patch is new to Yosemite. In essence, if you have not yet upgraded to Yosemite, you are without this silly security patch. I may have to use this 3rd party work around. I am a bit concerned as I am not, in any real way a techie and as I have read, there are things that could go wrong which would require me to open up the terminal window and manually put in code-to me thats scary!

Trim Enabler | Cindori

CAUTION! SSD Drives and Yosemite | Final Cut Pro Training & Classes


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 28, 2014)

> If you only wish to “trim” your SSD’s once in a while, then instead of turning trim on and turning KEXT off, there is a much better method.
> Reboot your mac and Go into Recovery mode (while rebooting keep the Command + R buttons pressed). Once in recovery, go to Disk Utility. There, click on “Repair Disk”. Although there might be no problems with your disk, the essence is that at the end of the Repair Disk, the Disk Utility runs the trim command on the disk and that should probably do the trick. Check the messages that are displayed on the Disk Utility while you are repairing your SSD drive, you’ll see what I mean.



This may be a work around.

I just saw a post saying that if you downgrade back to Mavericks, that may be a solution.


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 28, 2014)

This is the result of investing in a closed architecture that runs on proprietary software; essentially a digital prison.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 28, 2014)

jandrusk said:


> This is the result of investing in a closed architecture that runs on proprietary software; essentially a digital prison.



Yea, it's quite possible that Apple is the anti-Christ.


----------



## Edward (Nov 28, 2014)

I restrained myself earlier, but seeing that the thread is now well on its way, I'll offer the suggestion that you upgrade to Microsoft.


----------

